# TR renewal and PR application



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

I have a TR visa through my wife. Come September 2015 we will be married for five years, so at that time I will apply for the PR. My TR Permit expires in April 2016. I know the PR process is long, so I imagine my TR will expire before my PR arrives.

1 - Will I be able to apply for a TR renewal at the same time I apply for PR? Or will they make me do them separately? 

2 - What happens if I apply for the TR renewal after I apply for PR? Will doing so mess up my PR application? 

3 - Should I perhaps apply for the TR renewal first and then the PR?

4 - Is there a limit on how early I can apply for a TR renewal? Like, can I apply for it a whole year before my current TR expires?

5 - Also, can someone confirm that I won't have to leave SA to apply for my PR if I am currently living in SA on a TR?

THANKS!


----------

